# 322 receiver running 2 tvs with single line????????



## Ezbagr (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a dish 300 with 2 lnb`s-only use 1 pointed at 119. Trying to hook up 2 tvs-can I do this by using just one cable coming from the lnb and then using a
separator. This is for a RV setup-only have place to hook up 1 cable from outside rv that is wired to the inside.


----------



## ebmsjml (Apr 7, 2010)

Ezbagr said:


> I have a dish 300 with 2 lnb`s-only use 1 pointed at 119. Trying to hook up 2 tvs-can I do this by using just one cable coming from the lnb and then using a
> separator. This is for a RV setup-only have place to hook up 1 cable from outside rv that is wired to the inside.


first thing ... usually the 300 only has 1 lnb ... you might have a 500 with the 110 & 119 ... anyway to use a separater you need a dpp lnb ... that separater is for a dual recvr.... also usually the cable hookup on a rv is for cable ... not sat... most have splitters inline... you might have to run another line for your sat...

tell me more ....


----------



## Ezbagr (Jan 8, 2007)

I have used my current setup to use on only 1 tv and it works well-u can either
dial in 119 or 110-not both. When I try to use on 2 tvs -one of them works on 
tuner input 1 and the other tv wants to use tuner input 2. It will work this way
but u can only watch one tv at a time.


----------



## ebmsjml (Apr 7, 2010)

Ezbagr said:


> I have used my current setup to use on only 1 tv and it works well-u can either
> dial in 119 or 110-not both. When I try to use on 2 tvs -one of them works on
> tuner input 1 and the other tv wants to use tuner input 2. It will work this way
> but u can only watch one tv at a time.


the 322 needs a dpp lnb ...or dish pro plus lnb & a separator to to run both tuners at one time ... the other way to do it is to use a dish pro or dp lnb with 2 outputs .... one run to each input on the recvr... to use each sat 119 & 110 you will also need 2 sw21 switch to combine the 2 lnb's together & then run to the recvr inputs


----------

